# Check engine light, emissions



## jamc204 (Aug 17, 2012)

I have 2016 Gen 2 Cruze with 68,000+ miles on it. Last week, the check engine light was on for 3 straight days and I got an email from OnStar that said "An issue with the emissions system in your 2016 Chevrolet Cruze has been detected. Please service your vehicle within 1 day."

The past few days the light hasn't come on at all, and it seems to run fine otherwise. I don't have a code reader and haven't taken it in yet. Any idea what might be causing this? I'm guessing it could be one of several things but I really don't know.

Thanks


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Buy a code reader and please post the codes or we can't really help you without being there.


----------

